# Madonna–***** complex



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

Has anyone ever dealt with this? 

Madonna–***** complex 

My partner of 16 yrs has just told me this.. I am in shock never
heart of it..

We have a great sex life. But he says he needs to be with other women.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I've heard of it.

I don't know, I think after 16 years that sounds like a sorry excuse to cheat.

It seems if your partner really had this towards you, you wouldn't have much of a sex life at all.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Could you elaborate on your situation please? You would receive more help if you did this.


----------



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh sorry its on another thread.. I saw that this was about sex so posted it here.. Its on the fidelity section. We have a great sex life we don't deny either of us. We are kinky also in ways I guess just not enough for him. He says he cannot do the things with me that he could with a stranger. I worry about health issues.. He is not dumb and would NEVER have unprotected sex but the thought of it repulses me


----------



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh sorry I am quite upset.. Infidelity section


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He wants to have sex with other women. Period. Yes, it's a well-known complex -- or excuse. Google it.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I read your other thread. 

I'm going to stand by what I said. He is using this as an excuse to cheat and leave. It's a handy excuse, makes it seem like not his fault. Instead of taking responsibility he makes it seem like something he can't help.

I hope you are looking into a lawyer to protect you and your son.

And I'm sorry. That is a really long time to be together and then to be left like that. You are probably right on it being a mid life crisis.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

My husband and I were married 20 years and only had sex a handful of times. 

He was cheating with prostitutes and other women. My ex-husband might fall under this category but I don't think after sixteen years of a healthy sex life, the complex applies. 

He wants a free pass to cheat. I guess he is at least telling you up front he wants to cheat on you so you can decide if you want to stay in the relationship instead of lying to you, cheating behind your back, and exposing you to STD's. 

I know you are in pain and shock but I think your partner wants to sleep with other women.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Openminded said:


> He wants to have sex with other women. Period. Yes, it's a well-known complex -- or excuse. Google it.


Maybe not or maybe, he just wants his woman to be lady in streets but freak it up in the sheets... .there is not enough background info....at least I think....:scratchhead:


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

over20 said:


> Maybe not or maybe, he just wants his woman to be lady in streets but freak it up in the sheets... .there is not enough background info....at least I think....:scratchhead:


Did you read her other thread? He's said he wants sex with other women. M/W complex is his excuse for that. Probably the best he could come up with.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

SouthwestGal said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with this?
> 
> Madonna–***** complex
> 
> ...


Lots of men want to sleep with other women. Also lots of women want to sleep with other men. There is no need to name it as a complex.

Unless, the idea is that the guilt is on your shoulders rather than his.

Perhaps would should explain you have TAM-complex and therefore need to divorce him for being a douche.


----------



## appletree (Oct 9, 2012)

At least he said that openly. Others cheat silently.
So you can simply tell him OK, if you want to cheat you can do that but that you will be out.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

My thoughts are this is an unhealthy view of women combined with an unhealthy view of sex. It implies some sex acts are dirty and disrespectful and should only be practiced with a certain class of woman. I don't believe in being disrespectful to any woman nor do I believe any act between consenting adults that brings them both pleasure is dirty.


----------



## SteveK (Mar 15, 2014)

It's the Madonna /who're complex.

It's after you have children your husband sees you as the Madonna, so,even if he has sex it's Vanilla Sex, but he sees other younger woman as the *****.

You were the ***** before you had children, so,sex was amazing and exciting and experimental.

Now it does not mean ***** like a **** or prostitute it means more like an exciting sexual object. 


http://www.askmen.com/dating/heidi_400/402_the-madonna*****-complex.html


----------



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh he says there are many women who love this stuff. They like to be dominated and he could hook up now if he wanted to.. But he chooses not to.. Choose that is a HUGE words. I said if you have a choice why not choose not to? Its a lost cause. He thinks he is doing nothing wrong I ask do you have any feelings about me being hurt? He says yes but I have desires I cannot control. I just simply dont get it at all LOOSE FAMILY OVER SEX. We are moving back to our home state he says he is moving there also because of our son. I just dont even want to deal with him at all.. OH BIGGIE HERE he put videos on a porn site of me and him. That was the last straw.. I confronted him when I saw it and said HOW DARE YOU! MAJOR MAJOR VIOLATION.. I watched him remove them and delete his account. It was 11 months ago.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Openminded said:


> Did you read her other thread? He's said he wants sex with other women. M/W complex is his excuse for that. Probably the best he could come up with.


No I didn't I am sorry. I thought she referring to it in the context of marriage...I think a wife can be both for her hubs...though..


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

What difference does it make?

Let's pretend for a second that your husband could NOT bring himself to have any sex with you at all because he sees you as the PURE Godly virgin mother. Let's pretend it is eating him up inside that he cannot bring himself to make love to at all let alone get kinky with you. Let's also pretend for a second that this is more common than it is and that there are even support groups for men who develop this complex after marriage.

Now does he get a free pass to pick up and have sex with cheap tarts?

Exactly.

So what difference does it make if he has it or not? And BTW, he doesn't have it. If he did, he wouldn't be having any sex with you at all, nor would he be talking sex with you very much.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I think your H suffers from pseudologia fantastica and is simply gussying up his desire to cheat by trying to hoodwink you into believing that it is due to some complex.


----------

